

Full SICP Course Lectures [video] - nickpinkston
http://academicearth.org/courses/the-structure-and-interpretation-of-computer-programs

======
greyfade
MIT has an older video course taught by the authors of the text:

[http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-
sussma...](http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-sussman-
lectures/)

~~~
spcmnspff
If I recall correctly, the original is based on SICP 1st edition whereas the
Berkeley lectures use the second edition. Another difference is that
Berkeley's one has all the administrative stuff in it like tutorial
arrangements and Brian Harvey asking if it was possible to pass the sheets
around without reading it.

